# New Seiko SRP703K1 arrival and buying from Creation



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

After reading this thread I was quite taken by @Pharmo's Seiko but couldn't justify another white / cream dialed dressy watch. Then I saw that they do a version with a black dial - so my justification was made! :clap:

The black dialed model is Seiko SRP703K1 and I couldn't find one for sale anywhere except at Creation Watches. I've never bought from Creation and a quick look around the web suggests that if things go right you're fine. Should anything go wrong, you're stuffed - their aftercare seems pretty non-existent.

Anyway, I decided to go for it and thankfully all went well. The good:



Ordered Monday afternoon, dispatched the same day via DHL with full tracking and it arrived to me Thursday afternoon.


No intervention by her Maj as it was described as a 'measuring device'


Well packed


Arrived in one piece (in generic non-Seiko box, which was made clear when ordering)


A great price at £123


The not so good:



Warranty manual but unstamped


Other than that, nothing!


So, the watch..

The Good:



Great value @ £123


Hacking 4R35 auto movement


Excellent build quality, especially for the price


-2 secs on it's first day out of the box


A nice size (for me) at 42mm


Nice dial with applied indices


The bracelet is a bit of a rattler but not a hair puller.


The not so good:



At the price, can't really fault it, but..


A few more micro-adjustments on the bracelet would be good.


I'd swap the crystal out for a sapphire if I could, or knew anyone that could. The mineral doesn't do it any favours and is very reflective...


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Very classy......enjoy!


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Lovely looking watch, do like the black dial :thumbsup:


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice. My GS was a fair bit more and has zero micro adjustment on the bracelet (doesn't rattle either tho).


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Smart looking watch :yes:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

RWP said:


> Very classy......enjoy!





Damo516 said:


> Lovely looking watch, do like the black dial :thumbsup:





jsud2002 said:


> Smart looking watch :yes:


 Thanks gents, very kind of you to say.



deepreddave said:


> Very nice. My GS was a fair bit more and has zero micro adjustment on the bracelet (doesn't rattle either tho).


 I am seriously considering investing in a GS, the more I look, the more I'm impressed. What do you have?

To be fair, the bracelet doesn't rattle when worn and there's no give in the end links. It's just that cheapish sounding noise when it's not on the wrist, if that makes sense?

If I knew where to get a 36mm slightly domed sapphire with AR on the inside installed I would. I think this watch would look superb and could easily be mistaken for something far more expensive...


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

KrispyDK said:


> Thanks gents, very kind of you to say.
> 
> I am seriously considering investing in a GS, the more I look, the more I'm impressed. What do you have?
> 
> ...


 Any decent Watchmaker should be able to help with that.

Very nice Watch by the way.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

KrispyDK said:


> Like the way this photo was set up. Very nice watch too


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Faze said:


> Like the way this photo was set up. Very nice watch too


 Thank you very much...a fluke, on both fronts!


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice watch, nice photos! :thumbsup:


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

KrispyDK said:


> I am seriously considering investing in a GS, the more I look, the more I'm impressed. What do you have?


 SBGX061. The quality is right up there and the tech is pretty good too. Would highly recommend one :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

This watch is really starting to appeal to me, the more I see it the more I like it. The whole thing looks very well balanced for its size.



I'm not to keen on the style of bracelet though that would not be a deal breaker.... is it solid or just well finished to look solid?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

A lovely watch, one of the reasons (apart from the movement I suppose) why I cannot see the point of a Grand Seiko. Because yours looks just as nice at a fraction of the price. Bet it would look fab on a Hirsch Aristocrat Croco in black like this...(try watch obsession).


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

SBryantgb said:


> I'm not to keen on the style of bracelet though that would not be a deal breaker.... is it solid or just well finished to look solid?


 The end links are hollow but very well fitted. The bracelet did put me off too but mainly because of the polished sections. I think the bracelet is OK for the price I paid - seems solid (certainly not folded) but is a little light weight, particularly the clasp.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

KrispyDK said:


> The end links are hollow but very well fitted. The bracelet did put me off too but mainly because of the polished sections. I think the bracelet is OK for the price I paid - seems solid (certainly not folded) but is a little light weight, particularly the clasp.


 yes it's the polished inserts that put me off the most as well.... nice catch though :yes: it's a lovely watch for the price.


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Nigelp said:


> A lovely watch, one of the reasons (apart from the movement I suppose) why I cannot see the point of a Grand Seiko.


 That's partly the attraction of a GS, understated quality.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

deepreddave said:


> That's partly the attraction of a GS, understated quality.


 Your GS is gorgeous...you would definitely tell the difference if you had them both in front of you.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> A lovely watch, one of the reasons (apart from the movement I suppose) why I cannot see the point of a Grand Seiko. Because yours looks just as nice at a fraction of the price. Bet it would look fab on a Hirsch Aristocrat Croco in black like this...(try watch obsession).


 Thank you Nigel. I don't get on too well with black straps due to my washed out English complexion! I may be tempted to try it on a nice brown leather though...


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

It does look classy.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

KrispyDK said:


> Thank you Nigel. I don't get on too well with black straps due to my washed out English complexion! I may be tempted to try in on a nice brown leather though...


 The medici in mid brown is a nice neutral that matches well to black or brown


----------



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

Absolutely georgous mate. If I could have both I would have the black and white one!

wear it in good health.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Pharmo said:


> Absolutely georgous mate. If I could have both I would have the black and white one!
> 
> wear it in good health.


 Nice one! :thumbsup:

Thanks for introducing the model to me...

PS - where did you find the Seiko leather strap for yours? I can't really tell but does it have curved ends at the lugs?


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> A lovely watch, one of the reasons (apart from the movement I suppose) why I cannot see the point of a Grand Seiko. Because yours looks just as nice at a fraction of the price. Bet it would look fab on a Hirsch Aristocrat Croco in black like this...(try watch obsession).


 I own several Seikos including a Sarb035 and a Grand Seiko, i love the GS but i do understand what you are saying, i think that it says more about the quality of the standard Seiko models than anything else


----------

